# Mid Michigan?



## naomi (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone interested in a support group in mid michigan?


----------



## recondite (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm in mid-Michigan - greater Lansing, specifically - and though I don't feel 'brave' enough to venture into the real world (just started treatment) just yet, I still wanted to say hi... It's nice to know there's other socially anxious people around!


----------



## koryfeldman (Feb 20, 2006)

Yah im in lansing, id be interested


----------



## nayer (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi I just recently found this board but would really like to be a part of a local support group also. I am from the Leslie area between Lansing and Jackson so I would be willing to travel either way. I see the posts here are from awhile ago, has anything been started yet, I'd be interested.


----------

